# My New Rifle



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just finished putting my new AR-15 together. I went and shot it this afternoon, and love it. It was shooting really good considering the wind. It has a Nikon Pro Staff 3-9x40 Scope with a BDC reticle. I cant wait to shoot a coyote with this.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We no longer shoot coyotes. Only wolves.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!  If you don't mind me asking; how much did that set you back?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, where are the details? Upper? Lower? Barrel? Trigger? Let's have some details. Nice looking rifle by the way. I'll be happy to look after it while you're on that mission.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

The lower is a DPMS. The barrel is a twenty inch chrome moly 1-9 twist, there is really nothing special about the trigger, or anything like that. I guess I could make it more spiffy when I get back, but for right now it goes bang when I pull the trigger. I got the upper, barrel, and lower parts from model1 sales. I cant find any markings on ti. I got the lower from a guy out in Herriman, his website is http://www.mwausa.com. The lower was $128 with background check, and the upper and parts was around $600, it was a little expensive because of the color of the stock and some other things. Funny thing I was getting the scope mounted at Cabelas and some lady asked me what kind of gun it was and then asked me what I was using it for, which wouldn't have been a big deal. But the way she asked the questions, its almost as if she thought I was going to do something illegal with the gun.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The ones like this aren't nearly as scary as the black and green ones.[attachment=0:37e89vqg]web%20pink%20AR.jpg[/attachment:37e89vqg]


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The ones like this aren't nearly as scary as the black and green ones.[attachment=0:3kbrc710]web%20pink%20AR.jpg[/attachment:3kbrc710]


Is that Mrs. Loke's rifle?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I like it! There just something about those black rifles (pink in some cases  ) that look good. Is the front a hogue handgaurd? I'm a fan of the more tactical looking rifles but that that handgaurd with the green furniture looks sweet.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice lookin' rig! Makes me want to build another one now! Uh, oh! I just remembered tax rebates are on their way! :twisted:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found the pic on the web. I've been trying for 20 years now, to convince her that she needs a pink rifle, but she just doesn't want one. Oh well, I'll just keep buying black ones for me.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice AR but I can see one possible issue that I have dealt with in the past personally -
As far back as that scope is mounted, it would be too close to my eye for decent eye relief, as well as a friend or two - if you aren't able to bring the rifle up and have it "RIGHT THERE and right on" as to eye relief, you will never reach the full potential of the rifle, especially for dynamic use like on coyotes. Eye relief is a personal thing, but make sure that scope fits you instinctively - not to what someone at Cabela's thinks. You can easily loosen the rear mount and move it forward, then loosen the screws that hold the scope in the front rings slightly and slide the scope forward a bit. Fairly easy.

Rock River Arms makes a terrific 2-stage National Match trigger that is incredibly superior to the military trigger, so anyone thinking of a build would be very wise to spend the extra $$ and get their NM lower parts kit (or complete lower w/ NM) http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=286


----------



## bpb1 (Sep 11, 2007)

> .....Funny thing I was getting the scope mounted at Cabelas and some lady asked me what kind of gun it was and then asked me what I was using it for, which wouldn't have been a big deal. But the way she asked the questions, its almost as if she thought I was going to do something illegal with the gun.


One of my neighbors once noticed me unloading some of my guns from the back of my SUV, after returning from a shoot. I usually back in to the driveway whenever I do this, so that its not particularly obvious what I'm doing. She later asked me what I could possibly be using my guns for. I simply told her that it was target shooting. My reasoning being that whatever I'm shooting at is technically a target. She seemed to accept this reasonably well, and has not mentioned it since.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

bpb1 said:


> > .....Funny thing I was getting the scope mounted at Cabelas and some lady asked me what kind of gun it was and then asked me what I was using it for, which wouldn't have been a big deal. But the way she asked the questions, its almost as if she thought I was going to do something illegal with the gun.
> 
> 
> One of my neighbors once noticed me unloading some of my guns from the back of my SUV, after returning from a shoot. I usually back in to the driveway whenever I do this, so that its not particularly obvious what I'm doing. She later asked me what I could possibly be using my guns for. I simply told her that it was target shooting. My reasoning being that whatever I'm shooting at is technically a target. She seemed to accept this reasonably well, and has not mentioned it since.


You should have told her you were turning cute little bunnies, much like the one seen on Bambi, into pink mist. :twisted:

Sweet gun, I also just bought a AR-15 from my brother, I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet but I am excited to do so.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Loke dont show that picture to Fixed Blade.................


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> Nice AR but I can see one possible issue that I have dealt with in the past personally -
> As far back as that scope is mounted, it would be too close to my eye for decent eye relief, as well as a friend or two - if you aren't able to bring the rifle up and have it "RIGHT THERE and right on" as to eye relief, you will never reach the full potential of the rifle, especially for dynamic use like on coyotes. Eye relief is a personal thing, but make sure that scope fits you instinctively - not to what someone at Cabela's thinks. You can easily loosen the rear mount and move it forward, then loosen the screws that hold the scope in the front rings slightly and slide the scope forward a bit. Fairly easy.
> 
> Rock River Arms makes a terrific 2-stage National Match trigger that is incredibly superior to the military trigger, so anyone thinking of a build would be very wise to spend the extra $$ and get their NM lower parts kit (or complete lower w/ NM) http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=286


Ditto the above. Especially on the topic of eye relief. On my first scoped AR, I had the scope set to far back, but what seemed right in my relatively niave state. I too had a flat top. Later, I bought a Armalite one piece mount, and postioned it towards the front of the receiver. For me, the difference was night and day. Previously, I had just assumed that I would have to "get used to" acquiring through the scope on the AR. But for me, bringing it up and forward made a fairly big difference. Your mileage may, of course, vary...


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys. For right now I am just going to leave it the way it is. But when I get back I am going to put a riser on it and get that scope up higher. Right now I really have to dig my cheek into my stock to get a good sight picture. The eye relief is about right. I might go and fiddle with it this weekend.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice rifle I have to ask you about that clip though did it come with the rifle or was it purchased seperatley? And can I get one in black for my Bushmaster?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

The mag is a Magpul brand magazine. Its a plastic polymer type magazine. I like it better than the metal magazines, it seems to be a lot eaiser to load. I got mine at GetSome Guns and Ammo on 6651 South State Street. They do make them in black, and they some with a dust and dirt cover for the top of the magazine. http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php ... cts_id=268


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Right on thanks for the info and the link . Gonna have to pay them a visit when the government sends me my welfare check I mean stimulus.


----------

